# Looking to buy b&b business



## Jexf (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi

We are Brits looking to buy a business in southern Spain. Our focus will be on buying a b&b / Guest house ( licensed ) or two properties on one plot which are licenced for business use. One for us and one for rental which has an all year income potential.

I would appreciate any current owners tips and advice on buying a guest house type business in Spain. I am still currently researching options. Though there are plenty of properties for sale we are only interested in existing busineesses which are sold as an on-going concern which I feel is the best way forward.There are many agents offering property for sale which include the text " Would make a great B&B " These we are not interested in as I know applying for a licence comes with headaches for non commercial use property and Spain are clamping down on un-licensed rental properties.

I understand the basics of residency on arrival in Spain. What I am looking for is advice on correct procedures and pitfalls to watch out for when buying this type of business. I have been reading information on various websites like THINKSPAIN.COM and A Place in the Sun etc. Any advice greatly appreciated.

Regards
Jex


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Gentle reminder of the rules, if anyone is thinking of offering their own property up for sale in response to this post, then it must be done through private correspondence - not on the open forum.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

LesFroggitts said:


> Gentle reminder of the rules, if anyone is thinking of offering their own property up for sale in response to this post, then it must be done through private correspondence - not on the open forum.


and Jexf will have to have a few more posts before he/she has access to the PM system.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> and Jexf will have to have a few more posts before he/she has access to the PM system.


All the more reason for people to be regular contributors to the forum - rather than one post wonders.


----------



## Jexf (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi

I intend to contribute to this forum. However I am a newbie and not yet an expat. Therefore I am unable to currently offer any advise to others based on expat subjects. I hope I can helping anyway

Jex


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jexf said:


> Hi
> 
> I intend to contribute to this forum. However I am a newbie and not yet an expat. Therefore I am unable to currently offer any advise to others based on expat subjects. I hope I can helping anyway
> 
> Jex


You don't have to be able to offer advice - but there are lots of discussions you might find that you want to join if you take a look around


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Jexf said:


> Hi
> 
> I intend to contribute to this forum. However I am a newbie and not yet an expat. Therefore I am unable to currently offer any advise to others based on expat subjects. I hope I can helping anyway
> 
> Jex


As Xabia says you may well find that you can contribute so don't write off that option. For example, some member may be looking to hire a van and drive down to their new home in Spain and you may happen to know of a hire company that comes well-recommended.


----------



## Jexf (Apr 6, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks as it happens I do know plenty of UK haulage companies and European couriers as logistics and freight forwarding was my business for 18 years. 




baldilocks said:


> As Xabia says you may well find that you can contribute so don't write off that option. For example, some member may be looking to hire a van and drive down to their new home in Spain and you may happen to know of a hire company that comes well-recommended.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Jexf said:


> Thanks as it happens I do know plenty of UK haulage companies and European couriers as logistics and freight forwarding was my business for 18 years.


:welcome: fellow ex-freight forwarder.

You're now over half way to getting the PM facility switched on !


----------



## Jexf (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks. If you drum up some business let me know


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I stepped out of that industry a few years ago - very cut throat out here in the Middle East - and the oil prices are not helping much.

Actually glad for the change, working in FF since 1979 was long enough for me.


----------



## Jexf (Apr 6, 2016)

*MAWB Man*

Yes I was a specialist forwarder ( own business ) specialising in humanitarian aid for major NGO's. Finally called it a day last year after larger forwarders got into the game. Sent many shipments via DXB, DOH to various African destinations.


QUOTE=LesFroggitts;9857314]I stepped out of that industry a few years ago - very cut throat out here in the Middle East - and the oil prices are not helping much.

Actually glad for the change, working in FF since 1979 was long enough for me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jeff.

Spend a lot of time going through previous threads and really put your thinking cap on before you commit a single € in Spain.

IMHO, opening a bar/eatery/B&B/hotel in Spain will take a LOT of planning and research if you don't want to join the 'had a go and went breasts up' folk who come to Spain with so much hope and don't succeed.

I'm not saying you can't make a go of it but under no circumstances don rose tinted glasses and don't adjust your business plan/model for what you hope to achieve...be clinical about it.

Back in my army days we used:

the six P's P roper P lanning P revents P ee P oor P erformance

and 

TSIRISW, Time Spent in Reconnaissance is Seldom Wasted; take your time, spend time in Spain and plan, plan and plan.


----------

